# what order for taping



## Rrisky (Dec 12, 2007)

Is there a order to go in when u tape a house, butt joints first the outside corner next u get what im trying to say, any:thumbup: help would be nice


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

First, pick up the phone book and call a professional drywaller or post your DYI questions at http://www.diychatroom.com/ .:thumbsup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I was going to close this thread and redirect you to the www.DIYchatroom.com forum instead, but I noticed your 1 other post.

If you are a legitimate contractor,please excuse the uncertainty.

Ed


----------



## Rrisky (Dec 12, 2007)

*why*

lose attitude plus i wouldnt need a rocker i would need a taper and if i had a phone book i would hit u in ur dumb as head just because we r in construction doesnt mean u have talk like one the morons on the job site, plus why cant i ask this question im a contractor been a commercial lather for almost 28 yrs. as ur grand dad what that is


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Rrisky said:


> lose attitude plus i wouldnt need a rocker i would need a taper and if i had a phone book i would hit u in ur dumb as head just because we r in construction doesnt mean u have talk like one the morons on the job site, plus why cant i ask this question im a contractor been a commercial lather for almost 28 yrs. as ur grand dad what that is


. :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## alconstruction (Jan 9, 2008)

i like to do the corners first, if your good then you can do the walls first, but if you do the flat taping first then you take a risk of the ends of the tape sliding up or down when you work the corners. obviously if you wait for the walls to dry then do the corners it will all work out. but then people would make fun of you and call you a DIY guy. so do the corners and then do the flat, and do it all fast otherwise its a pain to flatten.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

alconstruction said:


> i like to do the corners first, if your good then you can do the walls first, but if you do the flat taping first then you take a risk of the ends of the tape sliding up or down when you work the corners. obviously if you wait for the walls to dry then do the corners it will all work out. but then people would make fun of you and call you a DIY guy. so do the corners and then do the flat, and do it all fast otherwise its a pain to flatten.


WHAT!:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I like to tape the floors first...


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> I like to tape the floors first...


Yeah,you can tape them from the floor.:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Muddauber said:


> Yeah,you can tape them from the floor.:laughing:


I tape the rosin paper down before I even mix a bucket of mud. I think that is what he means...


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

We started taping rosin paper down in the basements we do. At first I hated it! But now when the jobs done just roll up scrape a little around the edges and sweep. Job looks a lot cleaner for the customer. Get a lot more referrals to.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Drywallet
I agree with you on the rosin paper. Contractors sure like it when we leave the floor is as clean as when we started. We cover all floors before we start. Much easier to clean up. Also, a few years ago I bought a flat bed trailer and put two foot side boards on it to haul my scrap to the landfill. I put an old wheel in the front on the floor and hook a chain to it and run it on the floor to the back. When the trailer is full, I take it to the landfill and the dozer driver hooks on to the chain and backs up and pulls all of the scrap off. Rarely leaves any in the trailer. Cheaper than a dumpster. 
I pulled us off the original thread here. sorry


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Risky
My definition of a lather is the wood lathe for plaster. Is that what you are talking about? If that is the case, I didn't know any body did hard coat plaster like that any more. I have more questions for you if that is what you do. Let me know.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

alconstruction said:


> i like to do the corners first, if your good then you can do the walls first, but if you do the flat taping first then you take a risk of the ends of the tape sliding up or down when you work the corners. obviously if you wait for the walls to dry then do the corners it will all work out. but then people would make fun of you and call you a DIY guy. so do the corners and then do the flat, and do it all fast otherwise its a pain to flatten.


I have never, I mean never, I really mean never, heard of any drywall contractor or DIY d it that way...:no:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I use a skillsaw or table saw and cut tar paper in half (to get twice as much) and run it around all the walls. Tar paper is more durable but you need to be careful to pull it away from the wall as you remove it. 
Basements/garages get completely done.

*Tim,* post a picture of your dumper.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Brockster said:


> I use a skillsaw or table saw and cut tar paper in half (to get twice as much) and run it around all the walls. Tar paper is more durable but you need to be careful to pull it away from the wall as you remove it.
> Basements/garages get completely done.
> 
> *Tim,* post a picture of your dumper.


I can post a picture of my DUMPER too if you would like? OO LA LA!!:w00t:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Brockster said:


> I use a skillsaw or table saw and cut tar paper in half (to get twice as much) and run it around all the walls. Tar paper is more durable but you need to be careful to pull it away from the wall as you remove it.
> Basements/garages get completely done.
> 
> *Tim,* post a picture of your dumper.


Brock, call me stupid if you want, but how do I post a picture? I know how to take the picture, but... then to get it on here. Hummm... Maybe my wife will help me. 
It is just a flat bed car hauling trailer. I put sides on it two feet high so I can still throw the rock over the side with ease. The bed is 16 feet long. With tongue it is 20 feet long. Lay a chain on the floor from back to front with about four or five feet extra in the back. Hook the front hook on the chain to an old wheel. Throw the rock on top of wheel and chain. Make sure a lot of weight is on the wheel to hold it down. Be sure to cover it completely. If too much weight is in the back the wheel will jump out of the rock and won't pull it off. Load the trailer from front to back with the least in the back. When you get to the landfill just take off the tail gate and hook the back of the chain to the dozer and pull away from him. You'll be amazed at how 4000 pounds of rock will come off in one big clump.
I'll take a picture of it unloaded and loaded. 
Tim


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Go down towards bottom left and hit on "Manage Attachments". Hit browse and it takes you to your computer pictures, find the one to post and double click it. Now hit "close box" in upper right and you are done. Hit "Preview Post" and you should see the picture.

Damn Amateurs!!!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Brock. You are so encouraging!! I'll get it for you soon.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim,
I have installed new wood lath in homes, Theres even a lumber yard that I go to that still sells wood lath. I just took an Insurance proposal to a Home Owner for water damage in their Study and Kitchen the house was built in 1923 which most houses built then have wood lath. I don't know if I have any pictures on my site www.frankawitz.net but I'll check an see if I can't post some repairs using wood lath. But as for taping I do one room at a time then move to the next, but corners are easier to do first,and then I do the flats.:thumbsup:


----------

